# 3.5 tone van coversions



## spamiad (23 March 2021)

Hi all 

after a bit if advice about van conversions

I don't currently have any transport, but have the offer of a free van from my Partner, who is upgrading his work van, if need to go anywhere at the moment i have to hire a 3.5 tone box, or plead with my friend which i feel very guilty about as her pony is out of action again...

so i have the option of having this van a Nissan NV400 high top long wheel base, we have had the van from new and it has everything done required.

would anyone know the rough costs of conversion to a 3.5 tone to carry 1 15hh horse ?

( i do want to priorities safety over a shiny paint job ) i am in the midlands area, I'm trying to weigh up the costs of the conversion, my other options are trailer test and buy a car and a trailer, this would mean me buying and running two cars, or doing my 7.5 tone and buying a big box which I don't need all three options I realize is running two vehicles.

i will only be taking one horse at any one time, i only have one and wont be having another until she is ready to retire, and wont be having anything bigger than 15.2.


----------



## AFB (23 March 2021)

I've been looking recently and you can get a basic/safe conversion from about £7k+VAT (assuming price lists are up to date) - however I've never seen a Nissan conversion and know some Chassis just aren't right for it, so you'd be best to give someone a call and ask the question before doing too much research on that option as I suspect it might be a non-starter.


----------



## spamiad (23 March 2021)

AFB said:



			I've been looking recently and you can get a basic/safe conversion from about £7k+VAT (assuming price lists are up to date) - however I've never seen a Nissan conversion and know some Chassis just aren't right for it, so you'd be best to give someone a call and ask the question before doing too much research on that option as I suspect it might be a non-starter.
		
Click to expand...

thank you, yes you may be correct, i have been sending a few emails out, its not a problem if its a non starter we will just sell the van on


----------



## scats (23 March 2021)

I have one done on a Nissan Interstar. It’s exactly the same as the Movano, just badged differently.


----------



## spamiad (23 March 2021)

scats said:



			I have one done on a Nissan Interstar. It’s exactly the same as the Movano, just badged differently.
		
Click to expand...

i have just looked at the interstar, looks like they stopped making them 2011, ours is a 2012 and looks very similar, maybe the nv400 replaced the interstar ?


----------



## MissTyc (23 March 2021)

£6500ish for a professional conversion (including a paint job!); a local horsebox builder might be able to beat that if you're going for a super basic finish (everything safe/reinforced inside of course). 

Alternatively, van prices are nuts right now, so you could sell the van + buy a second hand ready finished conversion from a quality brand?


----------



## spamiad (23 March 2021)

MissTyc said:



			£6500ish for a professional conversion (including a paint job!); a local horsebox builder might be able to beat that if you're going for a super basic finish (everything safe/reinforced inside of course).

Alternatively, van prices are nuts right now, so you could sell the van + buy a second hand ready finished conversion from a quality brand?
		
Click to expand...

thanks, could you recommend anyone ? im suprised about the van prices, his new work van Renault Master brand new is only costing 24k inc vat


----------



## MissTyc (23 March 2021)

spamiad said:



			thanks, could you recommend anyone ? im suprised about the van prices, his new work van Renault Master brand new is only costing 24k inc vat
		
Click to expand...

Not personal recommendation, but my friend just had an Equisport done  for about that (+ van). I can't tell you if it's any good (although they have a good rep) because she ordered it in October and it's not yet finished!! Seem to be delays with all the big names.


----------



## spamiad (23 March 2021)

MissTyc said:



			Not personal recommendation, but my friend just had an Equisport done  for about that (+ van). I can't tell you if it's any good (although they have a good rep) because she ordered it in October and it's not yet finished!! Seem to be delays with all the big names.
		
Click to expand...

 i think there is a delay with most things at the moment, new van will not be arriving unitll late may early june


----------



## Pippity (25 March 2021)

MissTyc said:



			Not personal recommendation, but my friend just had an Equisport done  for about that (+ van). I can't tell you if it's any good (although they have a good rep) because she ordered it in October and it's not yet finished!! Seem to be delays with all the big names.
		
Click to expand...

My Equisport was £14-15k, including van, with every reinforcement offered. I ordered it November 2019 and picked it up the Saturday before lockdown. I'd be suspicious of any builder that didn't have a long lead-time, to be honest.

Caveat with the Equisport is the ramp catch - both bolts are shot home at the same time, so if the ramp isn't perfectly even and perfectly lined up, it can be an absolute bastard to fasten. Mine shifted so much that I had to get them out to repair it. However, they were really good about the repair - covered under the 12-month warranty, and they sent a mechanic to the yard who fixed it there and then.

Equisport only work on Renault Master and Vauxhall Movano. However, if the NV400 is just a rebadged version of those two (and at a brief glance, they look very similar), they may be able to do that but I'd recommend checking.

Suitable vans for conversion are really difficult to get hold of at the moment, so you'd probably be able to get a really good price for it if you sold it, which would then go a long way towards paying for car + trailer.


----------



## spamiad (26 March 2021)

Pippity said:



			My Equisport was £14-15k, including van, with every reinforcement offered. I ordered it November 2019 and picked it up the Saturday before lockdown. I'd be suspicious of any builder that didn't have a long lead-time, to be honest.

Caveat with the Equisport is the ramp catch - both bolts are shot home at the same time, so if the ramp isn't perfectly even and perfectly lined up, it can be an absolute bastard to fasten. Mine shifted so much that I had to get them out to repair it. However, they were really good about the repair - covered under the 12-month warranty, and they sent a mechanic to the yard who fixed it there and then.

Equisport only work on Renault Master and Vauxhall Movano. However, if the NV400 is just a rebadged version of those two (and at a brief glance, they look very similar), they may be able to do that but I'd recommend checking.

Suitable vans for conversion are really difficult to get hold of at the moment, so you'd probably be able to get a really good price for it if you sold it, which would then go a long way towards paying for car + trailer.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for the reply, i have spoken to equisport, they can do the conversion on the nv400, will come to 7800 as they would need to do some height adjustment for the roof, but everything else is the same as the masters/navaro.

a local horse box builder has quoted me 5k without the height adjustment, but if i had it done i think i would have the height adjustment done anyway foe salability, he is reputible and did our 7.5 tone out completely a few years ago when we needed a new lorry, did the lot from putting a new back on to the paint job. he is also back logged with work, but the long lead time dosent bother me so much, new van wont be hear until end of May early June.

i just need to mull it over now, as you say i could have it done and use it for a year and sell on.


----------

